# -idle chat- For musicians



## Sirrinose (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey folks. Me again. I was wondering, "What was the last song you learned how to play and why did you learn it?

For me it was Celestial completion BY EXtol..because the breakdown near the middle is wicked...as is the whole song.


----------



## Aden (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm learning a section from _Brain Fingerprinting_ by Blotted Science (I think it's 2:28 in or something like that) because it sounds cool.

90% of the time I'm just writing or playing stuff I wrote, though.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 2, 2008)

Let's see... the last WHOLE song I learned was Black Seeds on Virgin Soil by Old Man's Child, but I just got myself to learn an excerpt from Pestilence by the Faceless.  Most of the learning I do is through Guitar Pro 5 just because it's easy to learn songs that way.

Right now, though, I'm trying to compose a project for my music class and having very little luck.


----------



## Sirrinose (Dec 2, 2008)

Mercy said:


> Let's see... the last WHOLE song I learned was Black Seeds on Virgin Soil by Old Man's Child, but I just got myself to learn an excerpt from Pestilence by the Faceless.  Most of the learning I do is through Guitar Pro 5 just because it's easy to learn songs that way.
> 
> Right now, though, I'm trying to compose a project for my music class and having very little luck.


I can help? I use GP5 to write all my music. <.<

ANd ADen...How did you get your signature like that!


----------



## Takun (Dec 6, 2008)

I learned Why Bother? by Weezer for fun last night.  Really simple but I love the lyrics that go with it.


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 6, 2008)

I finished learning 'Misfits And Mistakes' by Superchunk today, as well as the rest of 'Sheep Will Sleep (If You Are Fatigued)' by Lapis Lazuli ala Guilty Gear Isuka, both for guitars (including bass guitars).  

I'm going to attempt to finish my violin solo arrangement for 'One Winged Angel' from the original version of Final Fantasy VII, in the spirit of Niccolo Paganini, beginning this Monday-- Thus I'm getting all the 'ROCK' out of my system.


----------



## Laze (Dec 6, 2008)

I suck at guitar. 

Haven't been playing for too long. But things seem to be currently falling into place. I was put off by the fact that I couldn't actually play chords too well. But I have a few guitar tuition books now and as patronising as they may seem on paper; they do work.

Currently found myself some tabs for some of the songs featured in the first Silent Hill game which are very fun to play. I should focus on some songs to play all the way through. Anyone have any good ideas what I could be trying to play? Even if it is for the sake of practise.


----------



## Takun (Dec 7, 2008)

Laze said:


> I suck at guitar.
> 
> Haven't been playing for too long. But things seem to be currently falling into place. I was put off by the fact that I couldn't actually play chords too well. But I have a few guitar tuition books now and as patronising as they may seem on paper; they do work.
> 
> Currently found myself some tabs for some of the songs featured in the first Silent Hill game which are very fun to play. I should focus on some songs to play all the way through. Anyone have any good ideas what I could be trying to play? Even if it is for the sake of practise.



Learn the easy chords.  E Am, G, B, D, F, C.  You can then play a lot of songs.


----------



## Laze (Dec 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Learn the easy chords. E Am, G, B, D, F, C. You can then play a lot of songs.


 
Cheers.

I'm pretty sure I have a few of those written down somewhere in a little folder I have with stuff printed from the next, and a few things ripped out of guitar magazines and the lark. I'll reluctantly have a go at them, I remember trying and just losing my temper with the whole thing. However, I'm somewhat more confident than I was, so I should really give it another shot. 

I just find it really difficult switching from one chord to the next, but I suppose the more you actually keep on trying, the sooner it'll all click together.


----------



## TheComet (Dec 7, 2008)

I've tried my hand at a few remixes, first one being "Starting Over" by The Crystal Method back in I believe 2003? It sucked. XD


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 7, 2008)

Dr. Worm by They Might Be Giants. It fits perfectly on ukulele. ^^


----------



## Laze (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh, Takumi_L, when you mentioned the_ Am chord_ where you referring to major or minor chords?

As I am a tad confused...


----------



## Aden (Dec 9, 2008)

Laze said:


> Oh, Takumi_L, when you mentioned the_ Am chord_ where you referring to major or minor chords?
> 
> As I am a tad confused...



Minor.


----------



## Takun (Dec 9, 2008)

Laze said:


> Oh, Takumi_L, when you mentioned the_ Am chord_ where you referring to major or minor chords?
> 
> As I am a tad confused...




Yeah minor.  That's what the lowercase m was for.  A is also useful. :3  Hope that helps.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 10, 2008)

Sirrinose said:


> I can help? I use GP5 to write all my music. <.<



It took me a little while to figure out, but I got it.  Thanks though. ^^  And then after I composed it, I took another 5 hours to learn how to use Reason 3.0 and make things sound good.


----------

